# Have you ever avoided paying for a round of golf?



## Pongo (Dec 18, 2011)

One morning last summer I went out for a round of golf before the pro shop had opened,played a decent round then had a quick pint and realised I could save a few quid by not paying. I opted for a second beer before slipping out unnoticed. My playing partner was a member and seemed unaware of my sneakiness unless he was turning a blind eye.
I'm due to return to the same club later in the week and I'm terrified I might get recognised and pulled up. I want to 'fess up but don't want to get done by the police. Is it theft, tresspass or amnesia?


----------



## brendy (Dec 18, 2011)

Why not take a bunch of flowers and apologise profusely.


----------



## imran_ali (Dec 18, 2011)

Last week a chap who was playing with a few members tried to pull the wool over me!!! I asked him if he was a member (I knew he wasn't) and he decided to tell me his life story and how he was a member Previously(which he was not) in the end I had to stop him moving his jaw and waggling the thing in between it and ask him AGAIN!!!!! His intentions were pretty clear as he had to borrow money from his mate for the gree fee. I think it is the equivalent of shop lifting and deserves the same punishment!


----------



## Durango (Dec 19, 2011)

Non-paying members!


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 19, 2011)

simply answer, NO


----------



## Mark_G (Dec 19, 2011)

No, why would you? Especially if you want to go back, if everyone didnt pay there wouldnt be any courses to go to.


----------



## Bash (Dec 19, 2011)

No I haven't and yes it is an offence. It's not theft but is called "making off without payment" (or commonly called "bilking") and is an offence under the theft act. It's the same offence as filling your petrol tank up and making off without paying for it.
Dunno why you're telling the forum members this (especially when it was months ago). Are we to be impressed?
I think not
Shame on you


----------



## Ian_S (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd go straight to the pro-shop to apologise and pay up for the round. Do it before anyone can accuse you because the last thing you want is to appear to have been caught. I think so long as you do that they should be ok. Perhaps find something small but vastly overpriced in the pro shop to purchase as well, as interest on the late payment.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2011)

In all honesty, those at the club see so many each week that they're unlikely to recognise you.
But I'd spend a tidy sum in the bar as a recompense if I were you.
Not good form.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 19, 2011)

It's theft. But if you want to take the "easy" way out, just go in next week and when you're paying for this round, just say, "I'm so sorry, but I've been meaning to come back for months" and then explain the pro-shop wasn't open and how sorry you are.

Not so much fessing up as clearing your conscience!  Mind you, I'd be amazed if anyone remembers you not paying (but that doesn't make it right!).

I've had two rounds where I've avoided paying. One was in Holland, where the pro-shop had only just opened and his card machine wasn't working. "Come back after the round", he said. So I did, and he told me not to worry about it! Second was in Cape Town recently, where I asked a lady sitting at a table that I wasn't in the competition, but where was the pro-shop? She asked if I wanted to play in the competition, space already paid for, as two peole hadn't turned up and there was a two-ball who needed at least a third. Bargain!

Neither of those are theft, though!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't done it yet nor to a plan on doing it...BUT.... i do wonder if some of the " your wrong, its wrong posters "... as a squeaky clean as some of the replies suggest.


----------



## DCB (Dec 19, 2011)

Some of the smaller, more rural courses up here have honesty boxes at the first tee. I worked with a guy who having put his Â£10 in the honesty box, started off and after 3 holes the heavens opened. He returned to the honesty box complete with screwdriver and long-nosed pliers to get his money back


----------



## Philm (Dec 19, 2011)

aye plenty of times.

but i usually ask the pro if he minds lol

Phil


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've played without having to pay once. At Castle Coombe, the bloke I was playing with had a courtesy four ball as he was a prospective corporate member.  I felt obliged to blow some cash in the pro shop on stuff I didn't need. 

What the OP did is inexcusable. I played at Hockley many times where we teed off before the pro shop opened. I always made a point of going back after the round and paying the guest fee. I'm amazed the member you were playing with didn't insist. Bratty is right, you should pay double this time, or at least buy a couple of boxes of pro v1's


----------



## Bratty (Dec 19, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			I haven't done it yet nor to a plan on doing it...BUT.... i do wonder if some of the " your wrong, its wrong posters "... as a squeaky clean as some of the replies suggest.
		
Click to expand...

I am when it comes to golf.
Anything else, and my morals are more questionable... in the words of Edmund Blackadder, "I'd mud-wrestle my own mother for a ton of cash, an amusing clock and a sack of French porn!"


----------



## thecraw (Dec 19, 2011)

I have said this for years. If you have the balls or brass neck you could walk onto 90% of golf courses in the UK unchallenged. 

Look like a golfer and walk onto the first tee you'll probably go unchallenged by anyone.


----------



## Andy (Dec 19, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I have said this for years. If you have the balls or brass neck you could walk onto 90% of golf courses in the UK unchallenged. 

Look like a golfer and walk onto the first tee you'll probably go unchallenged by anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Until they see ur swing ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Dec 19, 2011)

Andy said:



			Until they see ur swing ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Or your dress sense.


----------



## Andy (Dec 19, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Or your dress sense.
		
Click to expand...

Still looks good but. Even you stand in admiration haha


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I have said this for years. If you have the balls or brass neck you could walk onto 90% of golf courses in the UK unchallenged. 

Look like a golfer and walk onto the first tee you'll probably go unchallenged by anyone.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, but look at the options, any increase in security as it were would mean expensive systems, which is increased overheads for clubs to maintain, which would no doubt mean an increase in subs/green fees.


----------



## ivan (Dec 19, 2011)

i fail to see why the OP started this thread - was he expecting everyone to say "well done" because his conscience was kicking in, or just confirmation that no-one will recognise him next time.  

and, No, i have never done it.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a no from me.


----------



## jimjoachim (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't avoided paying but let a guest do it once but in my defense it was with good reason. 

We were there to play the mid week open comp before work. Booked a tee time got there and shop wasn't open. 
I said we'd just record scores on my phone and go in after the 5th. Still wasn't open!! Again, wasn't open after 9!! and by the time we got to the 15th they were still shut.....our rounds had both gone to the dogs by then and decided to skip the last few and head onto work......

There has been a few times that the shop hasn't been open in time for first few tee times in the Saturday comps (including some of the bigger ones like presidents day)


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never not payed the green fee, but I have walked out without paying for lunch. Oops. Remembered half way home. Left PNWokingham to pick up the tab. Thanks mate!


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 19, 2011)

Not me, but then I was a member of my Club and didn't need to pay I suppose.

Certainly didn't try it in the USA, they have guns out there!


----------



## papyt (Dec 19, 2011)

i have never not paid but i have gone back after 3 holes and asked for my money back because the course was a disgrace and not worth the Â£55 they wanted,it has since gone bust and the new owners charge Â£12 which is about rite.


----------



## Pongo (Dec 19, 2011)

A strange array of reactions to my confession. I will pay retrospectively when I return and tell them I forgot. I love playing golf and thoroughly enjoy meeting a truely diverse set of characters through the sport. I am left wondering however if I really am so alone in having done a bunk (once!). I stress my crime was isolated and my absent green fee was a one off. Some of the holier than thou attitudes are a bit sad and I suspect paint a less than accurate picture of the posters concerned. There must be loads of golfers on here who have had a sneaky round yet judging by some of the right wing attitudes displayed towards me I can see why they are keeping shtum.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats Right Wing about saying that they would not do it themselves


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 19, 2011)

I think you should always pay after a round, that way you have the upper hand if you need to complain about temp greens or bad conditions that you weren't made aware of.

Let's face it, in a restaurant you very rarely pay prior to receiving the food.

I have yet to find a club with the same thinking though...:mmm:

CK


----------



## Wayman (Dec 19, 2011)

papyt said:



			i have never not paid but i have gone back after 3 holes and asked for my money back because the course was a disgrace and not worth the Â£55 they wanted,it has since gone bust and the new owners charge Â£12 which is about rite.
		
Click to expand...

ive done taht before but it was after 8 holes


----------



## daymond (Dec 19, 2011)

Following on from Steve in Espana. In florida the system in all cases has been pay in pro shop, receive a receipt and present it to the nice man waiting on the first tee. Hard to see how you could cheat the system.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 19, 2011)

daymond said:



			Following on from Steve in Espana. In florida the system in all cases has been pay in pro shop, receive a receipt and present it to the nice man waiting on the first tee. Hard to see how you could cheat the system.
		
Click to expand...

It also adds another wage onto the payroll though which I would imagine the majority of clubs can ill l afford at this time.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 19, 2011)

DCB said:



			Some of the smaller, more rural courses up here have honesty boxes at the first tee. I worked with a guy who having put his Â£10 in the honesty box, started off and after 3 holes the heavens opened. He returned to the honesty box complete with screwdriver and long-nosed pliers to get his money back  

Click to expand...

That made me laugh Dave but I could name several folk that I know that would be liable to do the exact same!!Brilliant.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2011)

Out of interest when you say you went out early before the shop opened, what do you define as early. Most of the pro shops I know around here and when I worked as a very assistant mars bar seller, they are open at 7.00 and in some cases even earlier in the summer. If the club has a lot of green  fees going off and not paying a part of me says it needs to get its house in order and get someone in to take the cash. If however golfers ar going put at silly o'clock then not a lot they can do


----------



## PIng (Dec 19, 2011)

It's laughable at my local municipal, people hiding in the car park waiting for the pro shop to close so they can play for free, others crawling through hedges at the far end of the course away from the clubhouse. These will probably be the first people to complain if Birmingham City Council sell the courses to save money.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 19, 2011)

papyt said:



			i have never not paid but i have gone back after 3 holes and asked for my money back because the course was a disgrace and not worth the Â£55 they wanted,it has since gone bust and the new owners charge Â£12 which is about rite.
		
Click to expand...


Which course was is it?


----------



## Steve In Spain (Dec 19, 2011)

thecraw said:



			It also adds another wage onto the payroll though which I would imagine the majority of clubs can ill l afford at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Actually Craw, I do believe that most courses in the USA have the same system here in Spain. Marshall's are volunteers and they get FREE golf (and buggies) for working a couple of days a week. 

I am trying to get a marshalling job out here with the return of free golf as and when I want.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 19, 2011)

At my club it was suspected that some pay and players were going out early and not paying when finished.

They asked one of our members to take on marshaling at weekends, and in the first 2 Saturdays he collected over Â£250. I'm sure some would of paid anyway but bet plenty would not have.
He started in the summer and told me the other day that he has collected well over Â£2000.

He makes us laugh as he's not the sort of bloke you would mess with. In one instance he questioned a guy about paying and he took offence and gave him a load of mouth saying, "What are you gonna do about it?
He said, "Put it this way mate, you can either pay me and carry on playing, or, .... off, and if you talk to me like that again you'll end up in the pond over there". 

So with not much cost to the club, he has made them a lot of money.

Oh, and the guy paid his money and is now the best of friends!


----------



## papyt (Dec 20, 2011)

Scouser said:



			Which course was is it?
		
Click to expand...

the national on the rainford by-pass just outside ST HELENS.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 20, 2011)

papyt said:



			the national on the rainford by-pass just outside ST HELENS.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thought thats where you meant ....some of the fairways need a trim but for 14 pound its a good enough course!


----------



## papyt (Dec 20, 2011)

Scouser said:



			Yeah thought that's where you meant ....some of the fairways need a trim but for 14 pound its a good enough course!
		
Click to expand...

have they put it up Â£2,if you know the place you can understand the reason we asked for our money back lets face it i could play FORMBY HALL and get a brekky for Â£35.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 20, 2011)

papyt said:



			have they put it up Â£2,if you know the place you can understand the reason we asked for our money back lets face it i could play FORMBY HALL and get a brekky for Â£35.
		
Click to expand...

I have played it a couple of times..... yeah it is suffering and would never have paid Â£55 for it ..._ I am sure it was Â£14 las time i played...

Its a pitty they ran out of money its a shame seeing a half built club house!


_


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive done it, a mate told me he had a free two ball and invited me along, it wasn't until the next time he invited me that i realised he wasusing the same ticket repeatedly! Havent played with him since, god knows how many times he used it.


----------



## JezzE (Dec 20, 2011)

Pongo said:



			...and realised I could save a few quid by not paying...
		
Click to expand...

Think this is the reason why you have sparked a bit of reaction - not an absent-minded oversight but rather a conscious decision not to pay - very big difference!


----------



## SyR (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never deliberately dodged paying a green fee. It's basically stealing in my book. 
I did once turn up at a local course in the summer for twilight golf only to find the pro closing up. He said we couldn't go on the main course but could use the par three course for free. We managed to finish 9 holes before it got too dark to see.  I've since paid to play there may times so they've probably got their money back for the free 9 holes.


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 21, 2011)

I played a local course to me a few weeks back, had a 3 ball booked for 11:05 and as per norm I  turned up at 11:04.

Ran to first tee and off we went. (Hit my one and only good drive on the first)

Played 18 and even had a drink in the bar afterwards, but it was when I was driving home I remembered I had forgotten to pay.

Turned the van round and went to see the pro to pay, he couldn't believe I had come back to pay, saying if I were you I would have kept on driving !!

Had a nice chat to him about the course and then paid my Â£30 

Just as I was leaving the shop he called me back and gave me a free voucher to come back and play 18 holes at any time and thanked me for being honest and coming back to pay.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 21, 2011)

golfing gods and good karma that....


----------



## Captainron (Dec 21, 2011)

Hell no! You are a bad man and are going to pay for your errant ways! may the 3 putt become the norm, let the shank be thine friend, embrace the out of bounds.....

Finger firmly wagged! you play - you pay my friend


----------

